# Enclosure ideas



## Savannah Neal (Aug 1, 2018)

Send me pics of your tortoise enclosures so I can get some ideas for how to set mine up! Also cute pics of your tortoises would be great too!


----------



## Turningstar (Aug 1, 2018)

Savannah Neal said:


> Send me pics of your tortoise enclosures so I can get some ideas for how to set mine up! Also cute pics of your tortoises would be great too!


Just finished this sunday. 2x8x2 with insulated walls.


----------



## wellington (Aug 1, 2018)

What kind of tortoise do you have and how old/big? We need that info to give you proper enclosure ideas.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

Turningstar said:


> Just finished this sunday. 2x8x2 with insulated walls.
> View attachment 246911
> View attachment 246912


That's amazing! You built it yourself? I'm wanting to make something like this too.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

Savannah Neal said:


> Send me pics of your tortoise enclosures so I can get some ideas for how to set mine up! Also cute pics of your tortoises would be great too!


One of my favorite photos. Those legs haha.


----------



## Turningstar (Aug 16, 2018)

LoonyLovegood said:


> That's amazing! You built it yourself? I'm wanting to make something like this too.


Yes. Im no master carpenter, but it wasnt a hard build.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

Turningstar said:


> Yes. Im no master carpenter, but it wasnt a hard build.


Do you mind if I ask roughly how much it cost to build one that large?


----------



## Turningstar (Aug 16, 2018)

Id have to go over the receipts to be sure, but between $600-700 is a good estimate. You could probably do it a bit cheaper with different front doors and single walls, instead of double insulated walls. Depend on where youre putting it and the climate. I live in central Florida and it sits on my porch.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

Turningstar said:


> Id have to go over the receipts to be sure, but between $600-700 is a good estimate. You could probably do it a bit cheaper with different front doors and single walls, instead of double insulated walls. Depend on where youre putting it and the climate. I live in central Florida and it sits on my porch.


Oh wow it's definitely an investment then. Thanks!


----------

